# Installation avec Bootcamp



## NicolasOB (3 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et n'ai aucune idée de comment commencer un nouveau sujet (même si 20.000 explications sont déjà données pour mon problème, mais aucune ne fonctionne).
Je suis très mauvais niveau informatique (moi qui pensais être pas trop en retard) et n'ai aucune idée de comment faire les screens. Donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer pour que je vous montre mon Terminale et toute l'information nécessaire.
Mon problème est que je n'arrive pas a installer Windows, alors que je l'ai déjà fait. la première fois, j'ai du mal enlever la partition et tout l'ordi bougeait, puis ça s'est stabilisé.
Je voudrais le refaire, et ai essayé toutes les solutions proposées. Même ainsi, impossible.
Merci de votre aide, et bonne journée

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

Déjà, il va falloir commencer par dire avec quelle version de Windows tu tentes de faire l'installation et le plus important est de mentionner les informations de ton Mac en faisant un clic sur /A propos de ce Mac.


----------



## NicolasOB (3 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, 

Avant tout, merci pour ton aide. 
Je suis sur Mac OS Mojave Version 10.14.1. J'ai un MacBook Air 11 pouce, début 2015.
J'essaye d'installer Win10_1809Oct_French_x64.iso

As tu besoin de plus d'information?


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

NicolasOB a dit:


> J'essaye d'installer Win10_1809Oct_French_x64.iso


Eh bien force est de constater que cette version sur les serveurs de Microsoft pose toujours problème. Je te conseille d'utiliser la version d'avril 2018 avec le fichier .iso *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* qui ne pose à ce jour pas de problème.

Ton problème avec ton petit MBA dont la capacité du SSD ne doit pas être bien grande est de pouvoir réserver au moins 55 Go tout en laissant entre 15/20 Go pour macOS.


----------



## NicolasOB (3 Décembre 2018)

Je télécharge la version, tente et tiens au courant.
Merci


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

Pour information, voilà ce que propose Apple pour les Mac récents... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...dans ton cas, tu n'as pas besoin de clé USB, tout est téléchargé dans un espace virtuel qui sera supprimé une fois l'installation de Windows terminée.

La grande interrogation est : as-tu suffisamment de place dans ton SSD ?


----------



## NicolasOB (3 Décembre 2018)

J'ai vu ce guide mais pas de succès. 
Je considère que mon SSD est mon Disque dur interne, dans ce cas et d'après A propos de ce mac et stockage, j'ai pas loin de 78G de disponible. 
Est ce que cela aide?


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

NicolasOB a dit:


> J'ai vu ce guide mais pas de succès.
> Je considère que mon SSD est mon Disque dur interne, dans ce cas et d'après A propos de ce mac et stockage, j'ai pas loin de 78G de disponible.
> Est ce que cela aide?


Déjà lors d'un avortement d'une installation, il faut relancer impérativement Assistant Boot Camp pour qu'il supprime proprement la partition temporaire. Est-ce que tu as procédé comme ça ?

Pour en voir le coeur net, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée et en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.



A priori tu as un petit SSD de 121 Go et seulement 78 Go de disponible, c'est bien trop peu. Ce sera plus clair avec le retour de la ligne de commande. Par contre, pourquoi tu tiens à installer une version de Windows ? Si c'est pour jouer, tu vas être déçu, ton MBA ne possède qu'une ridicule puce graphique empêchant de jouer avec des jeux récents. Ton MBA ne doit pas avoir plus de 4 Go de mémoire ?


----------



## NicolasOB (3 Décembre 2018)

1: Je ne pense pas l'avoir fait
2: C'est pour jouer, mais le jeu fonctionnait correctement à l'époque où j'avais réussi à installer windows. 
3: ça doit être le foutoir mon disque. Navré. 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Nicolas'                42.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk5

MacBook-Air-de-Nicolas:~ na$
```


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

C'est bien ça, un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, mais il n'y a pas d'anomalie. Il te reste réellement 76 Go de disponibles. Pour moi dans un MBA ce n'est pas jouable avec un tout petit SSD, même si tu arrives à mettre le minimum de 40 Go _(en dessous c'est impossible)_ ça coincera très vite sous Windows. Après installation qui ne prend que 8 Go, on se dit c'est parfait.

Eh bien pas du tout, il y a le fameux dossier WinSxS dans Windows qui contient en 1, 2, 3, 5 voire plus, une copie de tous les fichiers .dll qui sont utilisés. Le problème est que ce fichu dossier grossira avec le temps et sans avoir installé de gros logiciels, que Windows prendra entre 25/30 Go faisant peu de place et que si on insiste que ça fera comme sous macOS, blocage du système.



NicolasOB a dit:


> CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB


Il ne faut pas utiliser cette version qui provient du programme Insider de chez Microsoft mais celui que je mentionne en réponse #4. Sur ton Bureau tu as 3 fichiers images qui sont montés, il faut impérativement les éjecter.

De plus pendant l'utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp, il faut impérativement déconnecter tout disque dur USB.


----------



## NicolasOB (3 Décembre 2018)

Je reviens vers vous. J'ai réussi à installer Windows. La raison était le mauvais téléchargement de version. 
La version *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso *est celle qui faut utiliser, puis faire les démarches qui vous proposer dans d'autres topics si jamais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. 
Comment puis je faire pour enlever la partition de 5.1GB que vous mentionnez dans votre réponse du dessus? 
En tout cas, merci pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2018)

NicolasOB a dit:


> Je reviens vers vous. J'ai réussi à installer Windows. La raison était le mauvais téléchargement de version.
> La version *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso *est celle qui faut utiliser, puis faire les démarches qui vous proposer dans d'autres topics si jamais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.


Il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu, l'essentiel est que ça fonctionne.


NicolasOB a dit:


> Comment puis je faire pour enlever la partition de 5.1GB que vous mentionnez dans votre réponse du dessus?


Ce n'est pas une partition, mais la taille du fichier .iso. Si tu es sûr de ne plus avoir une icône de ce type sur ton Bureau...





...tu lances Utilitaire de disque, normalement devrait apparaître le nom du fichier...



...tu sélectionnes le fichier et tu fais un clic sur la petite icône qui éjectera ce fichier.


----------

